# "DVD9 zu DVD5" in 15 min. und nur 4.5 GB free HDD

## Basti_litho

siehe posting danach

----------

## Basti_litho

Ok, 

mittlerweile hat "Stefan Becker" den lxdvdrip total überarbeitet.

Hier mal ne Zusammenfassung:

DVD9 zu DVD5 in 15-20 min. und mit nur max. 4.5 GB freien Festplattenspeicher und automatischer Berechnung des Requantisierungsfaktor. 

Benötigte Sofware:

streamdvd, lxdvdrip, dvdauthor <= 0.6.6 (mit späteren Versionen funktioniert es nicht) 

StreamDVD: http://www.badabum.de/streamdvd.html

lxdvdrip: http://developer.berlios.de/projects/lxdvdrip/

dvdauthor: http://sourceforge.net/projects/dvdauthor <= 0.6.6 ! 

evtl. lsdvd: http://acidrip.thirtythreeandathird.net

Ich werde das hier nur kurz Erklären, nähere Infos gibt's hier:  http://openfacts.berlios.de/index.phtml?title=lxdvdrip

lxdvdrip Eigenschafen: 

Automatische berechnung des Requantisierungsfaktor 

Automatische Auswahl des (passenden) längsten Titels 

Automatische wahl des passenden Audiostreams (1. "DTS" 2. "AC3 5.1" 3. "AC3 2.0") 

Sprachauswahl inkl. der möglichkeit Deutsch und Englisch zusammen auszuwählen 

Vorschau des fertigen Films (vor dem Brennen) mit einem Player der Wahl 

Brennen (mit growisofs oder cdrecord-prodvd) 

1. Software besorgen: 

Aktuelle Version von "StreamDVD" herunterladen, s.o.

Aktuelle Version von "lxdvdrip" herunterladen, s.o.

2. Installieren: 

StreamDVD entpacken (tar -xzf streamdvd-0.3.tar.gz)

lxdvdrip entpacken (tar -xzf lxdvdrip.tgz)

In den Verzeichnissen das gewohnte "make && make install" ausführen

lxdvdrip besitzt eine Config Datei (unter /etc) - dort können die meisten Standard Einstellugen vorgenommen werden. Falls man irgendwelche Optionen ändern möchte (on-the-fly), kann man sie beim Aufruf vom lxdvdrip einfach hinzufügen: 

z.b.: Englische Audiospur anstatt Deutche: "lxdvdrip -a=2", die restlichen Einstellungen werden aus der "lxdvdrip.conf" in /etc ausgelesen. 

Da lxdvdrip eine sehr aussagekräftige Help (lxdvdrip -h) hat, muss man nicht mehr viel zu den sonstigen Optionen erklären.

Viel Spass,

Gruss Basti

----------

## danscho

sorry, aber deine links sind dead-links, kann das sein oder bin ich zu blöd????

----------

## Basti_litho

jepp, hast recht - sorry 

bist nicht zu blöd - ich war zu blöd (bzw. shit Datenbanken?)

----------

## Basti_litho

Update: 

Projekt wurde in "lxdvdrip" umbenannt und hat nun eine eigene Seite:

http://developer.berlios.de/projects/lxdvdrip/

Doku:

http://openfacts.berlios.de/index.phtml?title=lxdvdrip

Zusätzlich wurde die alte Methode (mit mplayer....) als Option hinzugefügt - für problematische DVDs.

MfG

----------

## inbreed

emerge tuts auch  :Wink: )

----------

